# Old wood brace tools



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of old wood brace tools have any value as collectors items? Just curious…..I saw a couple of them last week at a garage sale.

Dave


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

For sure, depending many factors: Brand name, condition, patent dates…...what kind of Braces?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm like Moai. They should be worth something depending on condition also.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't use the "c" word.

Buy a brace and some auger bits and you have a cordless drill that will last 1000 years.

There is no better screw driver than a screw driver tip in a brace!!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I have 3 of them. One my dad gave me years ago. Two others that I bought in antique shops just for something to hang on the wall in the shop. They were about $20


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Moai, what about an E. C. Atkins 1708 in great condition (90+% chrome still on)?


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Braces rule! Especially for large holes. And they excell at driving screws.

My brace cabinet:










Especially look out for Stanley or North Yankee 2100 and 2101. These are The Best. In demand and will cost more.

Don't forget eggbeaters ..










And here is a brace I recently built …



















Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

it seems as like hand planes the more brass thay have and decorative they are the more expensive they are thats what I find anyway good luck.Alistair


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Derek,
That is a nice collection.
Do you own a joist brace?


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Marcb, but ….is that a Saw?


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Now I have to go look at the brace I have and see who made it. I got it from my father-in-law before he died, 30 years ago. No telling how long he had it. I don't have any bits to go with it and it's sitting in the tool cabinet not being used.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.mv-dreamer.com/CustomJoistBrace.html

I hope the link works to the joist brace.

It was yesteryears right angle drill


----------

